# ياروح الله .صلاة



## نغم (17 مايو 2010)

*ياروح الله، لماذا أنا فى حرب معك؟ مع أنه ليس فى الخليقة من يعصاك!!
تتحدث أن الطبيعة كلها تطيع ناموسك الذى وضعته لها،
أما قلبى فقد عجز وحده أن يقول : "فلتكم مشيئتك"!
أنا الذى خلقتنى لأكون معجزة الكون، وقفت وحدى وسط الخليقة كلها أتصارع معك ! مع أنى فى أشد الحاجة أن أخضع لك وأُذعن لتدبيرك.
أتوسل إليك، أيها الروح القدس، روح المسيح، روح الآب !
اهزم إرادتى حتى ينتهى عصيانى، واخضع قلبى لك حتى أسير وفق ناموسك.
وحد قصدى مع قصدك، حتى أتصالح مع كل شئ، فتعمل الأشياء كلها للخير معك.
دعنى أعرف الفرح، لكى أكون بغير شذوذ وسط الكون الحى، فلا أتداخل وأفسد ترتيب عملك الذى صنعته يداك المباركتان.
إن كل الأشياء سوف تمجدك معى، عندما أكف عن عصيانى لناموسك*
*قوينى يارب *
*امين*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 مايو 2010)

*



إن كل الأشياء سوف تمجدك معى، عندما أكف عن عصيانى لناموسك
قوينى يارب 
امين[/quote
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *]*
> 
> *امين*
> *شكرا للصلاة الطيبة *
> *تحيتي *


----------



## amselim (18 مايو 2010)

_*



تتحدث أن الطبيعة كلها تطيع ناموسك الذى وضعته لها،
أما قلبى فقد عجز وحده أن يقول : "فلتكن مشيئتك"!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_*ليتنا نطوع ارادتنا العاصية لمشيئة الذى خلقنا فنرجع فى توافق معة بعد ان اخترنا ان نتمرد علية*
*فهذة هى الخليقة التى اراد اللة ان يعيد صياغتها بعد ان فسدت*

*ان كان احد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة*
*الاشياء العتيقة قد مضت*
*هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا*

*ما امجد تلك الصلاة التى تتفق مع مشيئة اللة من نحونا*

*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## نغم (18 مايو 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## نغم (18 مايو 2010)

amselim قال:


> *ليتنا نطوع ارادتنا العاصية لمشيئة الذى خلقنا فنرجع فى توافق معة بعد ان اخترنا ان نتمرد علية*
> *فهذة هى الخليقة التى اراد اللة ان يعيد صياغتها بعد ان فسدت*​
> *ان كان احد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة*
> *الاشياء العتيقة قد مضت*
> ...


 لقد تشرفت بمرورك عم سليم الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا للصلاه الرائعه . الرب معاكم

​


----------



## نغم (21 مايو 2010)

الف شكر لمرورك الكريم اخى النهيسى


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## نغم (22 مايو 2010)

الف شكر لك اخ كليمو كم اننى سعيدة الحظ لتواجدك دائما فى مواضيعي


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## نغم (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك اخى مرورك اسعدنى الرب يباركك


----------



## christianbible5 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> *أنا الذى خلقتنى لأكون معجزة الكون، وقفت وحدى وسط الخليقة كلها أتصارع معك ! مع أنى فى أشد الحاجة أن أخضع لك وأُذعن لتدبيرك.*


*الرب يبارك عمرك اختي...*
*صلاة روعة...*


----------

